# Red fox breeders uk



## MaraJade (Apr 10, 2020)

Hello, does anyone know of any red fox breeders within the UK? I’ve managed to find a few breeders, however they have unfortunately all been dead ends - either with inactive websites or no longer breeding. Long waiting lists are not a problem. Any help would be very much appreciated.


----------



## undergruntled (Dec 25, 2017)

There are some fox and exotic keeper groups on facebook, try a search on there.


----------



## VulpesVulpes (Jul 8, 2020)

Hi all,

I’m also looking for UK red fox breeders with no success so far. If anybody finds or knows of any, could you point me in the right direction please?

Many thanks


----------



## Bee2606 (May 5, 2021)

And me I've not managed to find one😢


----------

